
3D Printed Curta Part VIII - wglb
http://wudev.digitaltorque.com/2016/04/3d-printed-curta-part-viii.html
======
Someone
For those wondering what this is a part for: the Curta is the ultimate
mechanical calculator
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curta](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curta))

Apparently, someone is trying to 3D print one. I find that ambitious; the
tolerances of the parts will have to be tiny, and operating it will exert
fairly large forces to the parts.

~~~
marcuswu
I am the owner of the blog and the creator of that 3D printed Curta. The
tolerances are small -- too small for the printer actually, but I am printing
them so they will allow hand fitting the parts that require a specific
mechanical fit.

The forces aren't too bad unless parts are misaligned which has happened, but
the easy solution is to stop turning it when it jams up. When parts are
aligned well and lubricated, everything runs very well -- misalignment was my
fault for overlooking a few things.

